# Notifications quotes



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Is there a way of stopping my notification bar telling me there is a quote then when I look it is just a quote from when I have quoted someone. It's great to be notified that someone has quoted me but I don't need to keep being told I've quoted someone as I obviously know I have.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

its when someones quoted your reply and replied to you.if you scroll down after your quote it shows the reply


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks i know that bit but if i quote somebody then come off my pc then go back on say the next day i will have 1 notification then when i check what the notification is it's telling me i'v quoted someone not someone has quoted me.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You clicking this tab after you've clicked the quote notification?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

MF88 said:


> You clicking this tab after you've clicked the quote notification?


Thanks for the help but i do know how it all works i just don't understand why it has to tell me by showing a notification that i've quoted someone. It just seems pointless.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why don't people understand what you are4 saying?

I also want to know the answer


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MF88 said:


> You clicking this tab after you've clicked the quote notification?


Are you the mole that sends out screen prints?!?! :tongue:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Try clicking on "private messages" then scroll down under "my settings" right down under "user tagging" then click on "settings" and have a ganders in there, maybe something needs a tweak!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Are you the mole that sends out screen prints?!?! :tongue:


Cheeky bastard. I've got no mates to go running to :laugh:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Why don't people understand what you are saying?
> 
> I also want to know the answer


Not sure. I respect the people trying to help but they seem to be missing the point I'm making about ME being notified that I'VE quoted someone.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Try clicking on "private messages" then scroll down under "my settings" right down under "user tagging" then click on "settings" and have a ganders in there, maybe something needs a tweak!


Cheers I'll take a look, hopefully solve it


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I wish this could be sorted, I've not been on my laptop for a few days now so just turned it on and i've got notifications saying i have 13 quotes so that's interesting i think until i click on and find out i don't have 13 quotes i have 4 coz 9 of them are from me quoting others.

Why oh why do i need to be told I have quoted someone its not like i don't know. Anyway sorry for a banging on about it but its getting a bit irritating now.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Lorian, maybe you'll be able to answer him.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1010AD said:


> I wish this could be sorted, I've not been on my laptop for a few days now so just turned it on and i've got notifications saying i have 13 quotes so that's interesting i think until i click on and find out i don't have 13 quotes i have 4 coz 9 of them are from me quoting others.
> 
> Why oh why do i need to be told I have quoted someone its not like i don't know. Anyway sorry for a banging on about it but its getting a bit irritating now.


The Quote system is a 3rd party plugin and it does that if you are logging in from multiple devices. Unfortunately I cannot do anything to change it, however if it bothers you then you can disable the Quote Alerts by following the steps set out by Conscript above.

It'll change in time though. You know how halfway through a Formula 1 season a team may cease development on their current car in order to focus all efforts on improving next years model? Well, that's my current situation with UK-M


----------

